# DIY Wet/Dry *Video*



## SeedlessOne (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok guys this is a little clip I made explaining a wet/dry filter for someone on another fish forums. I though I would post it here because it shows how I made my wet/dry filter. Works great. Sorry about the boring commentary...


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

very cool! i don't have much experience with sump tanks. This is beginning to spark my curiosity in a DIY filtration unit! Thanks for sharing!
Scouter


----------

